# [SOLVED] hibernate-ram: czarny obraz po wybudzeniu

## gucio1414

Witam!

Wczoraj jeszcze wszystko dzialalo ok,do momentu update systemu.Teraz jak usypiam komputer przez klaptopdaemon lub hibernate-ram,komputer przechodzi w tryb uspienia ale podczas wybudzania widac jakby sie uruchomil ale matryca caly czas czarna i zero reakcji-pomaga tylko wylaczenie z guzika.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Jan 2009 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo ftp://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde laptop ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi xml xorg xulrunner xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

cat /var/log/hibernate.log

Starting suspend at So, 24 I 2009, 18:17:10 CET

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

```

Duzo programow bylo aktualizowane i nie wiem przez co moglo tak sie stac.Probowalem zmieniac cos w kernelu, zmieniac kernel na inna wersje, przekompilowac hala,pm-utils,hibernate-script,klaptopdaemon i dalej nic.

Thx,pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przed hibernacją przeskocz na konsole np. tty2 i odpal hibernate-ram, po wybudzeniu powinienes miec jakis monit na ekranie, ja stawiam na kernel panic zwiazany z wifi.

----------

## gucio1414

zrobilem jak mowiles - podczas proby wybudzenia slychac ze wlaczyl sie wentylator, diody zaczynaja migac ale ekran jest czarny. W logach nic nie ma odnosnie kernel panic.

----------

## gucio1414

Udalo mi sie rozwiazac problem. Okazalo sie ze sterowniki nvidia-drivers-180.22 maja jakis problem z wstawaniem po hibernate-ram. Musialem wrocic do wczesniejszej wersji sterownikow 177.82.

Na ten trop wpadlem tutaj.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123303&page=7

daje SOLVED.

----------

